# Spiced Pumpkin Soap Mica Swirls



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

This is WSP spiced pumpkin , I am lovin this scent . I am not sure why it is pale orange , the FO maybe ?











The swirls didn't come through , I don't think I will try mica in soap anymore 

Cheers

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

I think this soap is really pretty, nice job, wish my swirls came out this nice.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 16, 2009)

so yummy you could eat it!


----------



## Lesley (Aug 16, 2009)

It looks very pretty. Wish my swirling could be so nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Pretty soap!..even if it's not what you were going after.  I'm swirl-challenged, but have an idea for next weekend.
Put two cardboard dividers in a log mold lengthwise, making 3 thin sections. Make 2 colors of soap. Alternate colors in each section, so they are layered.
Lift up the cardboard without disturbing the soap much. Then swirl with a BIG rod (about 1/2" diameter...all the way to the bottom and hopefully my pattern will look like your pattern looks on top (pretty).

Mold would look like this:
L = light color
D = dark color

L   D   L
D   L   D
L   D   L
D   L   D


----------



## wonderland (Aug 16, 2009)

they look delicious!  i've been wanting to try out a pumpkin scent.  is it like a pumpkin pie scent?


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Beautiful soap!


----------



## Sibi (Aug 16, 2009)

I think your soaps look very pretty!  When you look at the sides they sort of look like sand art


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 16, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> I think your soaps look very pretty!  When you look at the sides they sort of look like sand art



You're right!  I was thinking desert mountain.


----------



## nickjuly (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks yummy ! Agree with the mountain look, kinda like grand canyon.
 All my recent soaps have gotten thick was fast so todays swirl ended up in two layers with probably no swirl. Next batch am not using stick blender.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you all , made my day 





			
				wonderland said:
			
		

> they look delicious!  i've been wanting to try out a pumpkin scent.  is it like a pumpkin pie scent?



It is like pumpkin pie  but a tad spicier smelling .I really like it .I haven't smelled another one so I could be very biased  :wink:

Nickjuly : quote:
All my recent soaps have gotten thick was fast so todays swirl ended up in two layers with probably no swirl. Next batch am not using stick blender.

Have you tried adding the FO to your oils before the lye ? I have tried it the last 3 batches and I am loving the result.

Kellie


----------



## heartsong (Aug 16, 2009)

*x*

GORGEOUS!  :shock: 

reminds me of the stripes on a big bengal tiger!


----------



## krissy (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> GORGEOUS!  :shock:
> 
> reminds me of the stripes on a *big bengal tiger*!



lol, she could call it Bengal Pumpkin


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

or Spiced Bengal

With my luck it will morph brown and I can call it Spiced Mud or Spiced Dirt .lol


Kitn


----------



## valor (Aug 16, 2009)

Ohhhhh....how pretty! The body of the soap looks like a landscape portrait. I see mountains in a desert at sunset. You are such an artist! I wish I could smell it. I bet the spiced pumpkin is absolutely perfect for how it looks.


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 16, 2009)

i'm jealous...i ordered pps fo but they said they were oos (out of stock)


----------



## xraygrl (Aug 16, 2009)

Those soapies are VERY PRETTY!


----------



## Woodi (Aug 16, 2009)

I love your soap, and do see swirls, but not the mica ones, I'm guessing? Anyway, great bars!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 16, 2009)

it's beautiful!! I love the color and I really want to smell it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I love your soap, and do see swirls, but not the mica ones, I'm guessing? Anyway, great bars!



Those are the only bars that the mica  swirls showed in , except for the tops , it is fine . :shock: 

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Aug 17, 2009)

Mmmmm looks yummy! I just bought Apple Jack Peel and I'm loving that one. I also bought Buttercream and snickerdoodle....Hating that one


----------



## LJA (Aug 17, 2009)

I always have trouble with micas.   :cry:  These are beautifil tho!  Lovely swirls!!!


----------



## honor435 (Aug 17, 2009)

so cool!


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 18, 2009)

Kitn, they are GORGEOUS I love them, so classy with the subtle line going through and the swirl on the top. :mrgreen:


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re:  Pumpkin Soap Bar*

I think the pale orange really accets the bar well!  I like your swirls.  How did the scent hold?  Did the bar get any darker?

craftgirl08


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re:  Pumpkin Soap Bar*



			
				craftgirl08 said:
			
		

> I think the pale orange really accets the bar well!  I like your swirls.  How did the scent hold?  Did the bar get any darker?
> 
> craftgirl08



The scent is fantastic ( I love this one ) and the bar is staying the same color so far


----------



## cwayneu (Aug 24, 2009)

Another beautiful soap. I love it.


----------

